
SSH Whoami.filippo.io - BerislavLopac
https://whoami.filippo.io
======
bloak
This may be what you get:

    
    
        +---------------------------------------------------------------------+
        |                                                                     |
        |             _o/ Hello!                                              |
        |                                                                     |
        |                                                                     |
        |  Did you know that ssh sends all your public keys to any server     |
        |  it tries to authenticate to? You can see yours echoed below.       |
        |                                                                     |
        |  We tried to use that to find your GitHub username, but we          |
        |  couldn't :( maybe you don't even have GitHub ssh keys, do you?     |
        |                                                                     |
        |  By the way, did you know that GitHub publishes all users'          |
        |  ssh public keys and Ben (benjojo.co.uk) grabbed them all?          |
        |                                                                     |
        |  That's pretty handy at times :) But not this time :(               |
        |                                                                     |
        |                                                                     |
        |  P.S. This whole thingy is Open Source! (And written in Go!)        |
        |  https://github.com/FiloSottile/whoami.filippo.io                   |
        |                                                                     |
        |  -- @FiloSottile (https://twitter.com/FiloSottile)                  |
        |                                                                     |
        +---------------------------------------------------------------------+

~~~
brudgers
A useful next step, [https://superuser.com/questions/30087/remove-key-from-
known-...](https://superuser.com/questions/30087/remove-key-from-known-hosts)

